
Ask HN: Anyone else have long-standing GMail filters that have stopped working? - JabavuAdams
Some filters I&#x27;ve had working in Gmail for years seem to have intermittently stopped working over the last year or so. I&#x27;ll have a filter with a simple subject line match, and now I&#x27;m getting these messages in my Inbox, when they should be bypassing it.<p>Haven&#x27;t been able to discern any pattern to this yet, but I haven&#x27;t really dug into it. I wonder why the regression? Is this some kind of throttling? Like approximate matching?
======
byoung2
I have noticed that occassionally the filters seem to run on a delay...I have
filters to bypass the inbox and apply a label. I will see the email in the
inbox for up to an hour before the filter runs and then later I see the label
applied and the email is no longer in the inbox.

~~~
moonka
I've noticed the same on Spam filtering as well. It used to be instant but now
more and more I see things show up for a few minutes before disappearing. I
also just recently set up a new gmail account that required some filtering to
a sizeable inbox and it was very painful because of the delays.

~~~
codenut
This is what you call eventual consistency.

------
mikekchar
I had all my filters stop working about 5 or 6 months ago. I had to remove
them all. New ones made exactly the same worked fine, but since I don't trust
them now, I don't have any filters any more.

No idea how it broke, but I guess it's a matter of software upgrades without
the requisite data migration. Google's data composition is _very_ complex so I
can see this happening from time to time.

